# Maple or Hickory smoke for bacon???



## jbchurchill (Feb 2, 2019)

I goofed and forgot to order applewood chunks.

I have some really nice maple and hickory... just finished a 10 day pop's brine on some pork belly and need to hot smoke tomorrow.

I've never done maple or hickory for bacon. Any recommendations?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2019)

Mix them! I, and a lot of others here, use a pellet blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry. Great on pork. The Hickory punch is muted by the sweet Maple. The Cherry gives a deep mahogany red color to the meat. I think you will be happy with the 50/50 blend...JJ


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 7, 2019)

I love cherry wood smoked bacon.  Apple would be my next choice.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2019)

Good morning and welcome from a rainy East Texas

All that wood imparts great flavor

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2019)

I personally use Hickory about 95% of the time, but just about any flavor of Smoke is good on Bacon.

Bear


----------



## jbchurchill (Feb 11, 2019)

I went with maple and it turned out great!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 12, 2019)

glad it worked out


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2019)

That's great that it worked out. If you have an amazen tube use cob pellets for a great color and flavor.

Warren


----------



## ddufore (Feb 13, 2019)

The last bacon I did was a blend of cob, apple, and hickory. My taste must not be very refined because it all tastes good to me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2019)

ddufore said:


> The last bacon I did was a blend of cob, apple, and hickory. My taste must not be very refined because it all tastes good to me.



Yeah, I never was into worrying about which wood has which flavor. 
The only real difference to me is the strength of the smoke flavor.
They all give you "Smoke" flavor, when put on light or medium for hours of smoking.
However Hickory is a good strong Smoke (My favorite).
Mesquite is Super strong---Too much for many things. IMO.
Everything else is weaker.

Bear


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2019)

Which of your children do you like best? Both are great!


----------

